# LIPOFLAME ??? Anybody



## iceman816 (Aug 26, 2008)

A friend of mine has givin me the thumbs up for this product LIPOFLAME made by AGX sports as a great fat burner he thinks it's awesome.
Has anyone out there used it or heard anything about it..
Is it any good..


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2008)

interesting ingredients?

PURE EVOFLAME™ Evodiamine (Evodia Rutaecarpa Alkaloid)
Vinpocetine (Vinca Minor Pure Extract)
EGCG Green Tea Extract 60% EGCG
Oolong Tea Camellia sinensis leaf extract standardized for Xanthines
Idebenone
N-Acetyl L-Carnitine
N-Acetyl L-Tyrosine
TriXanthin-X™ Designer Xanthine Blend
DMAE Bitartrate
Propionyl L-Carnitine HCL
Glutamine Ethyl Ester HCL
Ornithine Ethyl Ester HCL
Arginine Ethyl Ester HCL
Niacinamide (Vitamin B-3)


----------



## PGHRam (Aug 27, 2008)

I tried it.  Didn't do anything for me.


----------



## iceman816 (Aug 27, 2008)

From what i can make from the ingredients. 
i has lot of antioxidents properties and energy stimulants.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah, its a weird combo of ingredients and I don't really see the point.


----------



## The_Oak (Aug 28, 2008)

I am currently using their(AGX) Amp02/lipoflame/MC stack and its working well for me. I am losing fat, lifts are going up and my muscles are looking "fuller".


----------



## iceman816 (Aug 28, 2008)

cool well thats two people that i'm aware of that its working for..


----------



## OMEGAx (May 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> yeah, its a weird combo of ingredients and I don't really see the point.


    Oh Really? You know who formulated this product and owns it?  ME ..... Its going to be revived soon, maybe you can tell me what you think then lol   ps Just giving you a hard time   so j/k  I never formulate unless I have a vision of what the outcome will be for the athlete/customer........


----------



## OrbitNutrition (May 12, 2012)

OMEGAx said:


> Oh Really? You know who formulated this product and owns it?  ME  Its going to be revived soon, maybe you can tell me what you think then lol



Lmfao


----------



## OMEGAx (May 12, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Lmfao


  haha


----------



## OMEGAx (May 12, 2012)

I want some Dermacrine! EndoSurge! and Combustion!............... btw  .............................. there, now this thread is "forum ok" since Orbit Carries those products


----------

